# Badoo Is The Worst Social Networking Site To Me



## Jonathan1990

I'm not sure weather anyone here has heard of it but one of my old school friends on Facebook suggested I join Badoo about 4 or 5 years ago.  I joined it back then and it's like a dating site.  I soon got fed up with it as I got loads of messages in my inbox saying this girl and that girl wants to chat with me.  Curiously I replied to one of them that wanted to chat but they took ages to reply and said that never even sent any such request as of course they don't know me.  So I stopped going there but still I get loads of email messages saying that random girls like me when it's all fake.  I have of curse spoke to a couple of people I know there but had to keep deleting all these chat requests.  That's not the only problems I have had there I also pressed the link with friends on Facebook button which kept annoying me on there as well which was not what I though making a dozen of my Facebook friends mad at me.  I just wondering if anyone else has been on that site and had problems.  I know most people say don't go on the site if you don't like it but I still get hundreds of emails from them about the chat requests.


----------



## Geoff

Have you disabled/deactivated/deleted your profile there?  Sorry if you answered it, but it's difficult to read your post without any formatting.


----------



## Eyes2theSky

Erase your profile there and block them from your email


----------



## spirit

See if there is an 'unsubscribe' button at the bottom of the emails or go into your settings on Badoo and disable email notifications or delete your account if possible.


----------

